# Brachy Season



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 14, 2017)

Starting with the left, Hsinyig Luke (thank you, Mike!) blooming again after its initial bloom in the summer of 2015, then two Winter Coat (wenshanense x leuchochilum) from Ten Shin Garden in January.

I didn't expect the low sheath on Winter Coat to survive, but I'm so glad they are flowering now! 

One has a good round shape and the other one is large.


----------



## troy (Mar 14, 2017)

Sweet!!! Post again close up when fully open


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 14, 2017)

Close up of current state will be very nice but my phone camera does not do good job. 

I will post again when these open up more.


----------



## Marco (Mar 14, 2017)

Exciting times!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 19, 2017)

*Update*

These are Winter Coat (wenshanense x leucochilum)

The first one is a bigger fuller flower, and the second one has bold spots.


----------



## Don I (Mar 20, 2017)

These are some of my favorite kinds of flowers. Thanks.
Don


----------



## troy (Mar 20, 2017)

Love the yellow base color, very nice!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Are you growing them in bright light?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2017)

Under T8, I only use 2 tubes instead of four, which was too much for majority of the plants. They seem to like it better.


----------

